# Remote Part-time Coding



## mochalatte33 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am looking for a part-time remote coding position. I am experienced in ED coding, GI coding, and some same day surgeries.  It has been very difficult trying to land something part-time.  Everyone wants you to come on as a full time employee but I love my full time job working remotely from home. I just need something part-time maybe 20-25hrs per week. If anyone has any suggestions please feel free to contact me via email at lewis1051@bellsouth.net or by phone 601-927-5663. My resume is available upon request.

Thanks
Stacey Thomas, CPC RHIT


----------



## mbrowhaw@yahoo.com (Jan 9, 2015)

*Contract Coding*

Hi,

Since you are working from home, I'm curious as to whether or not you're coding.

If so, are you coding on a contract basis?

How are you charging your client?

Are you charging per chart or per code and how much?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## mloughry (Jan 10, 2015)

I am in the same boat.  I need a part-time remote coding job and can't find one.  And I need more experience.  I've had one HCC temp coding job and can't find anything else remote.  So many of the jobs are scams or the jobs require more years of experience than I have, but I am unable to work outside of the home, which is why  I went to school to learn coding in the first place.  So here I am, certified since 2010 and unable to find a permanent Remote position.  Interested in more resources myself and tips to differentiate real jobs from scams.  I am so inundated with scam emails about coding jobs I just give up for a while.


----------



## beckiw (Jan 10, 2015)

Ashley.Wade@outcomes-health.com


That's the recruiter who just hired me.  Remote, part time.  Asked I commit to 20 hours/week but they prefer more if possible.  I just did my drug test yesterday, so hopefully will start training within the week.

Good luck.
Becki


----------



## twizzle (Jan 10, 2015)

mloughry said:


> I am in the same boat.  I need a part-time remote coding job and can't find one.  And I need more experience.  I've had one HCC temp coding job and can't find anything else remote.  So many of the jobs are scams or the jobs require more years of experience than I have, but I am unable to work outside of the home, which is why  I went to school to learn coding in the first place.  So here I am, certified since 2010 and unable to find a permanent Remote position.  Interested in more resources myself and tips to differentiate real jobs from scams.  I am so inundated with scam emails about coding jobs I just give up for a while.


You must realize that remote coding does require a good knowledge and understanding, therefore you need experience. Passing the CPC merely means you understand the principles of coding but not much else. Who are you going to ask if you don't know how to do something? Your employer won't want to be bothered with endless calls or e-mails when you need to ask a question.
Unfortunately, a lot have been duped into taking coding courses due to promises of "work at home and earn $60000" when in reality that might come after 5 years of coding rather than the minute you finish your course/certification.
Employers have to protect their clients and know that their coders will not make costly errors along the way.
Sorry to dampen your spirits but that's the reality of remote coding. Hope you understand why.


----------



## sowjanya.illa2014@gebbs.com (Jan 14, 2015)

*Cpc certified with 3 years exp*

HIE,
     i am on H4 Visa in USA can i do remote coding.


----------



## svishnupriyabio@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2016)

*Medical coding jobs for h4 visa in usa*

Hi,

   I am on H4 Visa in USA.I need know about the Medical coding opportunities in USA , I am certified CPC CODER (AAPC), i am specialized in ER,EM, RADIOLOGY,ANESTHESIA,PATHOLOGY coding. Kindly can somebody help me out in this. .If possible i need remote coding jobs or onsite medical coding jobs.Thank u.


----------

